# Cups is not starting



## emka81 (May 20, 2010)

Hello guys,

i have a little / big problem with cups. It is not starting


```
Starting cupsd.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.2 required by /usr/local/sbin/cupsd not found
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cupsd: WARNING: failed to start cupsd
```
but this library is in the directory


```
ls -l /lib/libc*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  1146580 21 Nov 15:54 /lib/libc.so.7
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    82836 21 Nov 15:54 /lib/libcam.so.5
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    32104 21 Nov 15:54 /lib/libcrypt.so.5
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  1430952 21 Nov 15:55 /lib/libcrypto.so.6
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    47900 21 Nov 15:54 /lib/libctf.so.2
```

i googled a few hours, also in this forum an found out, that my libc is "too old" so i tried


```
portupgrade libc
```

it brings no erros so i thought that it was ok, but no, there is still the same error

and i have a second question.

If i want to update my whole System, there a sooo many ways to do it i hope i do the right thing.

my way:

portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -a or portmaster -adP

but i have a little problem with it, because if i want to run it while i am sleeping there are a lot of programms which a compiled with a menu. Then there is the need to press "Enter". Then the Computer is going on .... but i don't want this. Is there any posibility to to this automatic without the menu .... taking the defaults 

greets MArtin


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

Libc is not a port. It's part of the base OS. What version are you running?

[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]


----------



## emka81 (May 20, 2010)

i am running 


```
uname -a
FreeBSD homer.krautes 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #2: Sun May 16 11:37:36 CEST 2010
```

cheers Martin


----------



## phinux (May 20, 2010)

*for your question on updating ports.*

add this to /etc/make.conf

```
BATCH=yes
```
when using portupgrade

```
env BATCH=yes portupgrade [options-you-want] [ports-you-want]
```
or

```
portupgrade -a --batch
```


----------



## emka81 (May 20, 2010)

For me it is a littel bit confusing... 

which PACKAGESITE should i use ?


```
export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/Latest/"

or 

export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/"

or

export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/"

or

export PACKAGESITE="ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/Latest/"
```

cheers Martin


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

If you want the latest packages use the one that ends with pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/.

The packages-8.0-release are the versions that are also on the RELEASE CD. They are never updated.


----------



## emka81 (May 20, 2010)

and for what are the 

ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/packages/Latest/

and 

ftp://ftp2.at.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages/Latest/

?


----------



## emka81 (May 20, 2010)

@SirDice

what should i do with my cups - Problem. you said libc is a part of the base System ? Does it mean that i have to reinstall the base System ?

greets, Martin


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

No reinstall needed, I'm sure we can get rid of it. May need to update though. I'm not sure where the error comes from. 

You could try updating to -STABLE instead of -RELEASE. But that would require a source update. On a relatively new machine this shouldn't take too long.


----------



## emka81 (May 22, 2010)

It is done ! Solved !

what i have done:


```
[LIST=1]
[*]cp /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile ~root
[*]cvsup Server written in file
[*]cvsup /root/stable-supfile
[*]cd /usr/src && make cleanworld && make cleandir
[*]make buildworld
[*]cd /usr/src/sys/`uname -p`/conf
[*]make buildkernel
[*]make installkernel
[*]reboot in Single Modus
[*]mount -a -t ufs
[*]mergemaster -p
[*]cd /usr/src && make installworld
[*]mergemaster -i
[*]upgrade Ports with portsnap fetch update && portmaster -DaP
[/LIST]
```

i hope this way was the "right" way ....

this mergemaster was very hard for me. It asked me soo many questions which i really don't know. I think it will take years to understand this ...

Hey guys thank you for your help !

Now i have 

```
uname -a
FreeBSD homer.krautes 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: Fri May 21 11:26:01 CEST 2010
```

Greets MArtin


----------



## tingo (May 23, 2010)

A tip for next time: csup(1) is alredy included with the base system, no need to install cvsup. Saves a bit of time.


----------

